# "Mal" + verbo



## Huben

¡Buenos días!

¿Me pueden ayudar con la traducción al español de la siguiente oración en portugués brasileño? (Lo que está en negritas es lo que no logro comprender.)

"Ele *mal esperava* abrirmos o portão que já começava a latir e arranhar a porta."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Joca

Casi no esperaba....

Ni siquiera esperaba....


----------



## Huben

Muito obrigado Joca!


----------



## metaphrastes

Joca said:


> Ni siquiera esperaba....


Boa tradução!

Para analisar um pouco a expressão, o advérbio "mal" seguido dum verbo, indica uma acção de aspecto contínuo, que acaba de iniciar. Portanto, não chegou à sua conclusão, ao seu término, logo, "mal" começou.

Alguns exemplos:
"Eu mal tinha acordado _(isto é, estava ainda acordando, a acordar, ainda a meio entre o sono e a vigília) _quando toca o telefone a dizer que houve um incêndio na fábrica".

"Mal comecei a conversa _(isto é, a conversa, que deveria ser longa, tinha acabado de começar) _e ele disse que não aceitaria qualquer crítica da minha parte".

"Mal comecei a adormecer _(isto é, não estava ainda em sono profundo) _e começaram os fogos de artifício"


----------



## Huben

Muito obrigado Metaphrastes pela sua análise e, sobretudo, pelos exemplos!


----------



## Carfer

Pergunto a algum falante nativo do espanhol se neste caso _'apenas_' não seria uma opção.


----------



## Huben

Gracias Carfer, ya intenté con "apenas" (= "assim que") y no me convence. La mejor traducción es "ni siquiera esperaba".


----------



## gato radioso

Huben said:


> ¡Buenos días!
> 
> ¿Me pueden ayudar con la traducción al español de la siguiente oración en portugués brasileño? (Lo que está en negritas es lo que no logro comprender.)
> 
> "Ele *mal esperava* abrirmos o portão que já começava a latir e arranhar a porta."
> 
> ¡Gracias!



*Apenas* sería mi primera opción.
En este caso concreto, ¿qué te parece: _*A duras penas* esperaba que abriéramos el portón, empezando a ladrar y arañar la puerta....?
_
¿Por qué?
Porque -en mi opinión-, en esta frase la palabra "mal" no tiene contenido temporal como si dijéramos:
_Mal que chegarmos a Lisboa, começou a chover.... Apenas llegamos a Lisboa, comenzó..._

Sino más bien, un significado adversativo: la dificultad, el esfuerzo que le suponía la acción de esperar.


----------



## Carfer

Huben said:


> Gracias Carfer, ya intenté con "apenas" (= "assim que") y no me convence. La mejor traducción es "ni siquiera esperaba".



E com razão se lhe atribui o significado de '_assim que_', que '_mal_' neste caso não tem, parece-me. '_Assim que_' (ESP '_en cuanto_') pressupõe duas acções que se perfazem em momentos muito próximos, uma a seguir à outra: _'assim que ocorreu isto, aconteceu aquilo_'. '_Mal_' tem neste caso que ver com a dificuldade em conter-se, como gato radioso refere, mas também com duas acções que ocorrem em simultâneo, servindo _'mal_' para significar que uma ocorre logo no início da outra, mesmo no princípio desta. _'Ni siquiera_' pelo contrário, sugere-me, porventura mal, que o cão latia ainda antes da abertura do portão. Latia e arranhava a porta logo que pressentia as pessoas, independentemente de o portão ser aberto (e, em rigor, dito assim, '_nem sequer esperava_', até poderia não o ser).



gato radioso said:


> *Apenas* sería mi primera opción.
> En este caso concreto, ¿qué te parece: _*A duras penas* esperaba que abriéramos el portón, empezando a ladrar y arañar la puerta....?
> _
> ¿Por qué?
> Porque -en mi opinión-, en esta frase la palabra "mal" no tiene contenido temporal como si dijéramos:
> _*Mal chegámos* a Lisboa, começou a chover.... Apenas llegamos a Lisboa, comenzó..._
> 
> Sino más bien, un significado adversativo: la dificultad, el esfuerzo que le suponía la acción de esperar.



Parece-me bem. Provavelmente, foi com esse '_a penas_' que confundi '_apenas_'. Em todo o caso, se é certo que '_mal_' traduz a dificuldade em esperar, não é menos certo que há um elemento temporal presente. Há uma coincidência no tempo entre o acto de abrir o portão e o latir e arranhar. '_Mal_' acrescenta a nota de que o portão ainda só começava a ser aberto e já o cão ladrava.

P.S. Há algo de errado com a função "_quote_" do forum. A parte do post de gato radioso começada por "¿Por qué?" não constava - e continua a não constar - do texto que transcrevi (terá sido eliminada?), mas ao fazer o "quote" apareceu na minha resposta. Hesitei entre apagá-la ou não, mas parece-me que refere um ponto com interesse e optei por mantê-la. Espero que gato radioso não leve a mal, se acaso a eliminou.

P.S.S. Afinal, feito o refresh da página, agora já lá está,


----------



## metaphrastes

Huben said:


> Muito obrigado Metaphrastes pela sua análise e, sobretudo, pelos exemplos!


De nada!
Se consultar o dicionário Português-Espanhol do site, vai encontrar uma boa definição com vários exemplos: mal - Dicionário Português-Espanhol WordReference.com. O dicionário traduz _mal, _na primeira acepção, com o sentido de _imediatamente, _e dá a opção _"tan pronto"_.
Além disso, em baixo, aparecem links para vários fios ("threads") que discutem a palavra _mal, _alguns na acepção de _imediatamente _(incluindo este _thread!_). Alguns podem ter considerações relevantes.

Em todo o caso, o primeiro passo antes de consultar o forum seria consultar o dicionário. Esta consulta vai, automaticamente, gerar links para _threads _em que a palavra buscada ocorre no título, e estes podem ser elucidativos o suficiente.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> P.S. Há algo de errado com a função "_quote_" do forum. A parte do post de gato radioso começada por "¿Por qué?" não constava - e continua a não constar - do texto que transcrevi (terá sido eliminada?), mas ao fazer o "quote" apareceu na minha resposta. Hesitei entre apagá-la ou não, mas parece-me que refere um ponto com interesse e optei por mantê-la. Espero que gato radioso não leve a mal, se acaso a eliminou.
> 
> P.S.S. Afinal, feito o refresh da página, agora já lá está,



¡Sin problema!


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> P.S. Há algo de errado com a função "_quote_" do forum. A parte do post de gato radioso começada por "¿Por qué?" não constava - e continua a não constar - do texto que transcrevi (terá sido eliminada?), mas ao fazer o "quote" apareceu na minha resposta. Hesitei entre apagá-la ou não, mas parece-me que refere um ponto com interesse e optei por mantê-la. Espero que gato radioso não leve a mal, se acaso a eliminou.


Carfer, não sei se ajuda ou não, mas eu uso o método de passar o rato por cima da parte que me interessa de uma mensagem, largo o rato e aparecem-me as opções "Quote e Reply" por baixo.
De seguida escolho "Reply" e a parte escolhida aparece dentro da TAG "quote" na mensagem em branco que eu irei postar e depois é só escrever a mensagem.
Espero ter sido útil de alguma forma.
Cumps


----------



## metaphrastes

pfaa09 said:


> eu uso o método de passar o rato por cima da parte que me interessa de uma mensagem, largo o rato e aparecem-me as opções "Quote e Reply" por baixo.


Sim, a função "reply" é a mais rápida e prática. Se a mensagem estiver ainda em branco, a citação aparece automaticamente no começo. Se a mensagem estiver a meio, a citação aparece onde estiver o cursor a piscar (isto é, pode-se facilmente fazer mais de uma citação ao longo da mensagem).
Já a função "quote" vai guardar aquela citação na memória e, ao premir o botão "Insert quotes", em baixo, do lado esquerdo, selecciona-se a citação desejada. Penso que se podem guardar várias citações e ir "semeando" ao longo do post, mas nunca usei muito esta função.


----------



## Carfer

metaphrastes said:


> Sim, a função "reply" é a mais rápida e prática. Se a mensagem estiver ainda em branco, a citação aparece automaticamente no começo. Se a mensagem estiver a meio, a citação aparece onde estiver o cursor a piscar (isto é, pode-se facilmente fazer mais de uma citação ao longo da mensagem).
> Já a função "quote" vai guardar aquela citação na memória e, ao premir o botão "Insert quotes", em baixo, do lado esquerdo, selecciona-se a citação desejada. Penso que se podem guardar várias citações e ir "semeando" ao longo do post, mas nunca usei muito esta função.



Obrigado aos dois, mas no caso concreto seleccionar o texto não adiantaria, pela simples razão de que, quando citei, no post do gato radioso não havia mais nada que eu visse para citar depois de '_empezando a ladrar y arañar la puerta....?'. _Aparentemente, o post acabava aí, mas quando fiz a citação o resto do texto apareceu transcrito na minha resposta. Fiquei um pouco perplexo e hesitei porque não sabia se o gato radioso não teria eliminado essa parte, apesar de não haver nenhuma indicação de o post ter sido editado. Não me parece correcto fazer comentários sobre partes dum post que o autor tenha eliminado. Também não me pareceu grave, mas achei melhor justificar. A omissão permaneceu até ter recarregado a página do forum, por isso penso que algum problema haveria.


----------

